# Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück



## mixxed_up (27. Juli 2011)

*Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise|Hin und wieder zurück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machen wir hier schon mal einen Thread für die zweite Verfilmung eines Buches aus der Feder von J.R.R Tolkien. Die Rede ist vom Buch "Der Hobbit - Hin und wieder zurück", das in zwei Teilen namens "Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise" (2012) und "Der Hobbit - Hin und wieder zurück" (2013) vom Regisseur Peter Jackson verfilmt wird. Er war bereits Regisseur der "Der Herr der Ringe" Trilogie.

Die Handlung (*Achtung, Spoiler!!!)*:

Der kleine Hobbit

Drehstart war am 21. März 2011. Wie "Der Herr der Ringe" werden auch die "Hobbit" Verfilmungen in Neuseeland gedreht. Dabei wird auf technischer Seite auf allerhand Neues gesetzt, wie z.B. eine Aufnahme mit 48p anstelle der bisher üblichen 24p und die Aufführung in 3D Kinos, das heißt das Filmen mit 3D Kameras.

Die Rolle des jungen Bilbo Beutlin wird der britische Schauspieler Martin Freeman verkörpern. Außerdem kehren folgende Darsteller aus den "Der Herr der Ringe" Filmen zurück:


Hugo Weaving als Elrond
Kate Blanchet als Galadriell
Elijah Wood als Frodo Beutlin
Orlando Bloom als Legolas
Ian McKellen als Gandalf der Graue
Christopher Lee als Saruman der Weiße
Ian Holm als der gealterte Bilbo Beutlin
Andy Serkis als Gollum

Die 13 Zwerge werden verkörpert von:


Richard Armitage als Thorin Eichenschild
Ken Stott als Balin
Graham McTavish als Dwalin
Dean O'Gorman als Fili
Aidan Turner als Kili
John Callen als Oin
Peter Hambleton als Gloin
William Kirche als Bifur
James Nesbitt als Bofur
Stephen Hunter als Bombur
Mark Hadlow als Dori
Jed Brophy als Nori
Adam Brown als Ori




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Bild: Moviejones]

Hier könnt ihr erste Bilder zum ersten Film finden:

Weitere Bilder aus Der Hobbit (Update) - Kino News, Trailer, Filmstart, DVD

Der erste Trailer: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI3f4b-b8ig


Von der Produktion des "Hobbits" existieren bereits drei Videoblogs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV6goqFCN9Y&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjWFTzCPi-c&feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5DRkYUAzkA&feature

Ich hoffe ihr freut euch ebenso sehr wie ich auf die Filme und wünsche euch viel Spaß beim diskutieren. 

Alle Informationen von: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (2012) Kino News - Seite 1


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Irgendwie lustig.
Erinnere mich noch wie jemmand sagte: Also wenn der kleine Hobbit verfilmt wird, dann mache ich das nicht.

Ach ja, Peter Jackson sagte das!


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Film habe das Buch auch gelesen und bin gespannt wie er wird !!!


----------



## amdfreak (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Hehe, den schau ich mir an, sobald der im Kino anläuft !!


----------



## Da_Obst (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Hatte mir vor kurzem erst vorgenommen den wieder mal zu lesen...
Mal schaun wie der Film so wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ich hab das Buch mindestens 6 mal gelesen und freue mich auf die Verfilmung!
Allerdings sind in der Darstellerliste einige Charaktere vertreten, die meines Wissens nicht im Buch vorkommen (Galadriel, Saruman).


----------



## Knäcke (29. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Der Film ist auf jedenfall vorgemerkt.

Hoffentlich hält sich der Herr Jackson sehr nahe an die Buchvorlage.


----------



## Rudiratlos (29. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

wird das wieder so ein Murks wie HDR ? Nee das ist mal garnichts für mich !


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

danke für die news 

wird sicherlich, genau wie LOTR am buch vorbei gehen, aber dennoch, genau wie LOTR  sehr gut werden


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Bei Filmen kann man natürlich nicht das gesamte Buch als Vorlage verwenden, der Umfang wäre zu Imens...
Allein für die drei HDR-Teile plane ich immer gute 8h Sehzeit ein... 

Ich erwarte mir nicht allzuviel von dem Film, jetzt Inhaltlich gesehen, aber wenn die InSzene-Setzung des Vorlage-Materials passt schaue ich ihn mir sicher an ^^


----------



## Chaule (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass LOTR am Buch vorbeigegeangen ist.  
Wie mein Poster über mir, kann man halt nicht jeden Fliegenschiss in einen Film packen (bezüglich der Filmlänge).

Ich freue mich auf die beiden Filme, bin aber auch ein Fan von der Reihe.


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bei Filmen kann man natürlich nicht das gesamte Buch als Vorlage verwenden, der Umfang wäre zu Imens...
> Allein für die drei HDR-Teile plane ich immer gute 8h Sehzeit ein...
> 
> Ich erwarte mir nicht allzuviel von dem Film, jetzt Inhaltlich gesehen, aber wenn die InSzene-Setzung des Vorlage-Materials passt schaue ich ihn mir sicher an ^^




8 std nur?  ich lande bei 12 (extended ftw )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*



Chaule schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass LOTR am Buch vorbeigegeangen ist.
> Wie mein Poster über mir, kann man halt nicht jeden Fliegenschiss in einen Film packen (bezüglich der Filmlänge).



Wobei es beim Hobbit sogar klappen könnte:
tTT z.B. hat 420 Seiten Story (und eine gratis beinahe-Tod-Szene  ) in 3 h bzw. 3:45 zu packen versucht. Der Hobbit hat 300 Seiten und auch wenn Walsh/Torro die Handlung ein Bißchen erweitern wollten, um eine Verknüpfung zu Fellowship herzustellen, wird der Gesamtumfang sicherlich nicht größer werden - es stehen aber zwei Filme zur Verfügung, um ihn unterzubringen. Und zumindest dem Budget nach werden das keine 90 Minüter werden.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*



pibels94 schrieb:


> 8 std nur?  ich lande bei 12 (extended ftw )


 
KA. wieviel Sehzeit die Extended Version beansprucht, sind da zusätzliche Szenen reingeschnitten?
Ich schau mir, immer wenn mir fad ist, die 3 Filme direkt hintereinander an und hab da noch eine Zeit von 8/9 Stunden im Kopf


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

extended sind glaub ich alle knapp 4 stunden lang, da sind einige szenen drin die im "normalen" film fehlen.

sind fürs verständnis der handlung nicht wichtig, aber cool gemacht


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Na dann werd ich mir mir wohl die Extended Edition von den drei Teilen besorgen und einen Filmabend einplanen müssen 
Ob sie fürs Verständniss nützlich sind oder nicht ist egal, hauptsache neue Bilder 
Außerdem hab ich die Bücher schon sehr, sehr oft gelesen... C:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Wenn dich die Filme wirklich interessieren, solltest du noch ein paar weitere Abende für das Extended-Bonusmaterial einplanen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Filmen haben die Leute von LotR wirklich drei Jahre lang etwas gemacht, von dem es sich zu erzählen lohnt.
(ich persönlich habe mir sogar alle Audiokommentare reingezogen, aber das dauert echt lange  )


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Freu mich schon auf die drei Trolle, Smaug und natürlich Dwalin, Bifur, Bombur und Co.

Mfg


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ob ichs aushalte ,12 Stunden aufwärts, Non-Stop, Film zu schauen, weiß ich nicht. 
9 Stunden kratzen schon arg am Limit...  ^^

Bestellen werd ich mir die HDR-Triologie als Extended-Edition auf jeden Fall, 
aber vmtl. erst wenn auch der erste Teil des Hobbit's auf DVD erhältlich ist, 
denn momentan hab ich sowieso keine Zeit für ein solches Unterfangen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Mit kaufen sollte man imho sowieso warten, bis sie als BD draußen sind. Die DVD-Extended ist eigentlich so verbreitet, das fast jeder jemanden kennen sollte, der sie ausleihen kann.


----------



## pibels94 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dich die Filme wirklich interessieren, solltest du noch ein paar weitere Abende für das Extended-Bonusmaterial einplanen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Filmen haben die Leute von LotR wirklich drei Jahre lang etwas gemacht, von dem es sich zu erzählen lohnt.
> (ich persönlich habe mir sogar alle Audiokommentare reingezogen, aber das dauert echt lange  )



dito  20 stunden bonusmaterial ca?  aber lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Eifelaner (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

HAt mich sehr gefreut das sich Peter Jackson bereit erklärt hat den Job zu übernehmen. Erst der Stress mit der Lizensierung und dann sprint der Regiseur ab...

Werden wieder 2 toll inszinierte und atmospärische Filme werden, ick freu mir


----------



## D3wap (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Peter Jackson hat damals ja schon mit Lord of the Rings begeistert und bewiesen das er als Regisseur ein wahres Genie ist. Ich habe ja schon sehr hohe Erwartungen. Allein was heutzutage möglich ist, im vergleich zu 2003. Da sollte schon einiges auf uns zukommen.


----------



## exa (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Also ich freu mich schon sehr darauf!!!


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ich freue mich riesig auf die Verfilmung.

Ich hab zwar einiges von der Handlung vergessen, weil ich das Buch zum ersten und bislang letzten Mal vor 10 Jahren gelesen habe. Genügend Zeit für einen zweiten Durchgang hab ich ja aber noch.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

yeah ich hab das Buch schon min. 8x gelesen und finde es einfach nur genial ^^
Freu mich auch riesig drauf


----------



## MrReal1ty (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Ich gucke schon jeden Tag wie ein Irrer auf die FB Seite von Peter Jackson, ob er denn etwas neues veröffentlicht.

Alleine die Videos zu sehen, die Locations, den Flug über Neuseeland... dazu diese einfach nur geniale Musik - das war wie eine Zeitreise! 
Ich freue mich auf die Filme, denn für mich zählen die HDR Filme immernoch zu den besten aller Zeiten, egal ob es nun am Buch vorbeiging, wie manch einer behauptet.
Allerdings möchte mal die Person sehen die solche Fantasy Bücher originalgetreu in einen Film unter 3h quetscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Die Hauptkritikpunkte bei LotR waren ja nicht die Inhalte, die gestrichen wurden (auch wenn Tom Bombadill a) toll ist und b) seine Streichung folgenschwer für Strider und für das Verständnis von RotK ist), sondern in einigen Stellen, die (auf z.T. vollkommen unnötige Art und Weiste) geändert wurden. (wobei ich auch da ehrlich sagen muss: uncanny valley. Die Filme sind so verdammt nah an der Perfektion, dass auch vergleichsweise kleine Dinge zu einem großen Ärgernis werden)


----------



## exa (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Das fällt des öfteren auf und da muss leider gesagt werden, dass Filmemacher gern in ihrer Welt bleiben... sprich sie ändern die Dinge ab, weil sie besser in das Gesamtkonzept des Films passen (und was darunter verstanden wird, ist halt stark subjektiv). Film die auf Büchern basieren sollte man halt immer so sehen:
Große Inhaltliche Gemeinsamkeit... nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Nummern wie Aragorns Beinahe-Tod oder Frodo&Sam in Osgiliath empfanden aber selbst Leute als unpassend, die die Bücher gar nicht kanten  . Auch der extreme Kampferfolg Striders tut der ohnehin schon mangelhaft transportierten Bedrohungslage durch die Nazghul nicht gerade gut. In diesen Fällen wäre ein buchnahe Umsetzung nicht nur für die Fans schöner und nicht länger gewesen (ausgenommen letzteres Beispiel), sondern hätte auch einen stimmigeren Film ergeben. Auch die z.T. an Slapstick erinnernden Stunts von Legolas kann man nicht mehr dem filmischen Gesamtkonzept eines guten Regisseurs begründen - da besteht einfach Verbesserungsbedarf, egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
Das ganze ist Jammern auf höchstem Niveau und betrifft vielleicht 12 Minuten von 12 Stunden, aber es ist nicht unbegründet. (vergleiche Star Wars: Da nehmen die inhaltlichen Änderungen auch nicht viel Zeit ein, aber es gibt einfach keinen Grund, aus Han einen Pazifisten zu machen. Oder aus Strider ein waffenstarrendes Ungetüm, das mit fünf Schwertern durch die Lande zieht und eben soviel Nazghul im Zweikampf in die Flucht schlägt)


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Hoffe das es ein schöner Film wird vorfreude ist da!
Es kann Losgehen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. September 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

das buch habe ich auch gelesen, war ganz ok, allerdings hat es mich nicht so vom hocker gerissen.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Zwar ein wenig spät, aber immerhin. Hier der erste offizielle Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI3f4b-b8ig

Schön auf die letzte Szene achten, dort kommt unser guter Freund Gollum zu Wort.  Oben habe ich auch das erste Filmposter hinzugefügt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Hoffe mal, dass der Film selbst es mit Colorgrading nicht so übertreibt. Verdächtig viele Elemente sahen auch nach CGI aus


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Der Film kann nur gut werden. Eher gesagt *die *Filme.


----------



## exa (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Schade, dass nicht alle Zwerge autentisch wirken, bei einigen haben sie es mit der Frisur übertrieben, bzw sehen die Masken teilweise künstlich aus, was man bei Herr der Ringe fast nie sagen konnte...


----------



## Blutengel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

I amar prestar aen...
Die Welt ist im Wandel...
han mathon ne nen...
Ich spüre es im Wasser...
han mathon ne chae...
Ich spüre es in der Erde...
a han noston ned wilith!
Ich rieche es in der Luft!


Was soll ich sagen? Man sieht es ja an meiner Signatur  Ich spiele im RP einen Elben, ich habe die Bücher mehrmals gelesen und die Filme unzählige Male gesehen  Ich freu mich wie n kleines Kind auf die Vorgeschichte der Trilogie!​


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Premiere kann kommen .


----------



## Hagrid (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Huii, bin schon echt gespannt. Also ich mein, so kurz vor dem Weltuntergang würde ich mir den gerne reinziehen, dann kann ich sterben. 

Den Einbau von Saruman und Galadriel (kommt Legolas echt im Buch vor?!, bin mir da nicht so sicher... ) find ich jetzt nicht so super, aber mal gucken wie es wird. 
Am gespanntesten war im Trailer darauf, wie Thorin aussieht. Der kommt für mich aber eher so rüber, als wenn er Dorgroff (oder *hierbeliebigennameneinsetzendersichtotalböööööseanhört) hieße und Cheffe von einer Diebestruppe wäre. Naja. Der Peter wird sich was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*

Er baut die Story vom Hobbit ja soweit aus, dass sie bis zu LotR überleitet - gut möglich, dass das als Begründung wird, Charactere mit späterer Bedeutung schon im ersten Film zu zeigen (natürlich nur berühmte..  )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise | Hin und wieder zurück*



Hagrid schrieb:


> (kommt Legolas echt im Buch vor?!, bin mir da nicht so sicher... )


 
Indirekt...
Legolas ist der Sohn vom Waldelfenherrscher!
Daher müsste er an einigen Stellen elegant eingebaut werden können...


----------

